# punch bait source for San Antonio



## tkaquatex (Jun 15, 2005)

Trying to locate local source for a good punch bait in local San Antonio , Seems like most popular brands are mail order over internet. Any Suggestions ??? Looking at Danny Kings or Big Marvs or equivalent.


----------



## KBEN (Nov 4, 2007)

You can get Danny KIngs ay Academy


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Academy does carry DK in the pint containers. If you are ever in Houston or somewhere else where there is a Gander Mountain, they carry DK in the gallon buckets.


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

well i went to there web site and bought it over the i-net it was a very smooth transaction i got it last night and let me tell you if the smell is any indication wow i wanted to see what the stuff felt like but i didnt want to get that on my hands ......and really didnt have to have a disclamer on there letting me know it was not for human consuption


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

If you accidentally get some in your mouth (which I have done), it is not something you are likely to forget. :tongue:


----------



## Big Marv (Oct 24, 2007)

You can call Harry Lamb at 210 559 8420. His boat shop is on the acess road off of 37 next to Braunig Lake. He has my bait there at his shop. The gallons are 29 dollars and the two gallon bucket is 50 dollars. The five gallon bucket is 105 dollars.
Thanks,
Big Marv


----------



## E J Staedtler (Oct 3, 2007)

*Punch Bait*

Try jpiggstinkbait.com 1-254-965-6625
They are located in Stephenville Tx. You can buy it in Llano At Olen's Ice house
Hwy 16 North 11.00 bucks a qt.


----------



## castnetter (Oct 6, 2007)

Panamafish,

DK's blood punchbait (can be purchased at Academy as well as others mentioned on previous replys) is the best and most successful in my experience in slaying the cats. To minimize soiling your hands, immerse your treble hook into the bait by pushing it all the way to the bottom of the container with a stick that you find near the launch ramp, then pull it out. As a result, you'll come up with a wad of good stuff that will make any catfishes' mouth water as well as your eyes! Once those guys find the scent cone off of the bait, the dinner bell doesn't stop.


DK's also makes the Garlic scent but has not been as productive compared to the blood at least for me. 

Tightines


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

*Punch Bait meaning*

Hi,
I have a farm pond and use to be able to catch my catfish.
They have learned.

So define Punch Bait for me.

thanks,
Blue.dog


----------



## castnetter (Oct 6, 2007)

*meaning of punchbait*

Bluedog..good question. I think it's just Danny kings name for his particular bait. Cliff of Hill Country Fishin may be able to answer that question better than I since he uses it religiously.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Blue.dog said:


> Hi,
> I have a farm pond and use to be able to catch my catfish.
> They have learned.
> 
> ...


It is called punch Bait because you punch the hook into it with a stick and try not to get it on you.


----------



## castnetter (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll buy that explanation..thanks Sea Ray.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info on punch bait.

The academy in lake jackson did not have any. The academy in lufkin did not have any. I asked my daughter in Temple to try to get some there. Success.

now, i just have to wait for Christmas for her to bring it to me.

blue.dog


----------



## DAVIDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Academy has Danny King's punch bait I bought some last night at the store at flores' and military $3.99 for a 14 oz can.Used it today and that stuff is the cas *** we caught almost all our fish on it and I put out a spead liver,shrimp Bob's cheese bait and DK both origanal and garlic. going back thursday to try again.


----------

